# favorite hair colour on a girl



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

whats your favorite hair colour on a female and why? for fun and statistical purposes


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Brown

Edit: Why, I'm not sure.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Blue or green or pink or whatever. It's not something I really care about though.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Unnatural colors like blue, orange and green.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

RED


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I chose brunette/black/other, because I like really dark brunettes (although not really black hair. If I could go back, I probably would have left "black" out. Any way to change it now?).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Black/brown.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Red or Black


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I ticked all but blonde XD. I love darker shades of hair, especially unusual colours.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

ExotikTamale said:


> This, i really dont know why but i sure do dig them freckled red heads


Me too. I rather like blondes as well, and brown hair can be beautiful. I've just never liked black hair.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't have a preference. I couldn't imagine myself falling in love with a redheaded girl though. Reminds me too much of my former stepmother. Or step_thing_. Whatever. Ugh.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Always had a thing for blondes but sexy brunettes are hot too.

Why? Don't know. Just the way I am. *shrugs* :blank


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Black. Girls with black hair drive me crazy and I have no idea why


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like red but it requires too much upkeep. Red fades really fast so you have dye it every 4-6 weeks. I used to think black was pretty but after living with Asian female roommates, it kind of grosses me out. They shed sooooo much and never clean out the bathtub drain. I dream of shaving their little heads.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have no favorites when it comes to hair color, so I checked them all.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

RUFB2327 said:


> Black. Girls with black hair drive me crazy and I have no idea why


Hooray for black hair, I'm glad it's not as boring or dull like having dark brown eyes is.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny, I always used to hate the fact that I had dark brown hair (almost black). Even dyed it lighter for a short period of time. I like it better now but still sometimes feel like it is pretty blah.

I think women with naturally red hair are super pretty.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i am a sucker for brunettes and red hair!!

i saw a girl with bright red hair... i almost tripped over myself lol 

something like this


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

jet black :yes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Brunette is better, but I'm not fussy.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I voted black, blonde, and brunette. I think they all look good, depending on the person's face / skin tone. ^_^


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

No preference.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

There are these two girls in my class who both dyed their hair a reddish purple and they have somewhat emo styled hair.. and they are sisters / identical twins

LOL I cant take my eyes off them


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> jet black :yes


^^This


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Blonde


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

TristanS said:


> Blue or green or pink or whatever. It's not something I really care about though.





Furious Ming said:


> Unnatural colors like blue, orange and green.


Hair colour, not a big deal, but I do really like the, uhhh, unusual colours :eyes


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

^^Spoiled brat. :no


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ansgar said:


> ^^Spoiled brat. :no


:lol

Is she a known name? I don't know who it is - it's a random pic off Google.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've always had a thing for brunettes, so brown/black.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Red.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Hair colour, not a big deal, but I do really like the, uhhh, unusual colours :eyes


She's cute :yes


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't really know what colour.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I prefer the natural look. Whatever color she was born with it what I like the most. When girls are constantly trying to change their hair it bothers me a little, they look so different sometimes and I don't know who the heck they are. It's like Allen Iverson without his braids or MJ with hair or Lil Wayne with no dreads..it just freaks me out a little bit lol

So no color preferences really


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I like red but it requires too much upkeep. Red fades really fast so you have dye it every 4-6 weeks. I used to think black was pretty but after living with Asian female roommates, it kind of grosses me out. They shed sooooo much and never clean out the bathtub drain. I dream of shaving their little heads.


I've been thinking about coloring my hair red. I'm not sure if it would look good on me and I wonder about how it would look with my eyebrows (which are very light brown/mostly blonde). This is the color I would go for. I guess it's more strawberry blonde:










I don't like to see any thick hair in the sink. It grosses me out. I had a friend who was Greek who had very dark hair and she used to leave it stuck to the shower wall on purpose.


----------



## ElizabethN (May 6, 2012)

black. and voluminous. Kristen Stewart is my idol in the hair department. i'm a natural redhead though.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Back.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> I've been thinking about coloring my hair red. I'm not sure if it would look good on me and I wonder about how it would look with my eyebrows (which are very light brown/mostly blonde). This is the color I would go for. I guess it's more strawberry blonde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a nice color. With your natural hair color being blonde I guess it wouldn't need quite so much upkeep since you wouldn't have to lighten it. Lightening your hair is what does the most damage. I'm trying to go back to my natural color (light brown) but it's going to take forever because the brown dye doesn't stick very well, so I'll have to just grow it out. I have brown eyebrows and the red hair looked pretty good on me, especially cause I have pale white skin and green eyes.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I prefer plain ol' brown hair.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Black...and when it's wet and shiny, I will melt into a state of complete bliss. :mushy


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Found more pics of when I was dying my hair red and actually had a proper haircut.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

um as long as they have hair it's all good


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Found more pics of when I was dying my hair red and actually had a proper haircut.


 They all look good but I think the third one is really nice.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Focking RED hair dude....
That and blue. xD

Unnatural dyed hair ftw!


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Something different! 
Like pink, or green or even white! 
Just something different...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> They all look good but I think the third one is really nice.


It's all the same color, just in a different light.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> It's all the same color, just in a different light.


 Interesting. The third one looks much darker. But maybe it's my screen.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Focking RED hair dude....
> That and blue. xD
> 
> Unnatural dyed hair ftw!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

All of them! Why? Because I am attracted to the women underneath the hair


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I love love brunette and black hair on girls


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Corvus Cowl said:


> All of them! Why? Because I am attracted to the women underneath the hair


I agree, female brain is tasty.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I would have voted for turquoise, but no-one has turquoise hair (why is that?)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Brunette? Really? Theyre so common.. and stars are always blonde (at least once). I was sure it was going to be the #1.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

KelsKels said:


> Brunette? Really? Theyre so common.. and stars are always blonde (at least once). I was sure it was going to be the #1.


I think they actually do prefer blonde women but they don't realize it or won't say it since it's uncool. Same with makeup or plastic surgery.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Brunettes =)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Black/brown.


----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

Recently it's been about the red hair for me!


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Brunette or black.
Bonus points if you have a mix of brown and black!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

lol, I ended up checking them all so I didn't bother voting.

Now if we were talking about styles and such, I don't like short hair as much as ponytails and long hair.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

redheads all the way.


----------



## Parkerr (May 11, 2012)

Lush red hair


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Black as the inside of a coffin buried in an abandoned coal mine in a scandinavian forest at midnight


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Ansgar said:


> I agree, female brain is tasty.


There are zombies with social anxiety??

I voted black, because I'm biased. :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Poor blondes.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Red baby!Very rare though


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Brunette


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Poor blondes.


 I'm A blOnde

I like black hair


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

blonde or a fun color like pink, purple, blue...I like pretty much all hair colors, though.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I like red hair.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ansgar said:


> Corvus Cowl said:
> 
> 
> > All of them! Why? Because I am attracted to the women underneath the hair
> ...


 I'm going to have to agree with the zombie.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Black


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Red heads > Black > Burnettes > Blondes


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Brunette or black hair.


----------

